# Cyp californicum



## gerhard (Jun 16, 2013)

Is anyone growing Cyp californicum outside in zone 6? If yes how successful are you?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm not. But there are some members who've been growing some relatively warm cyps in zone 3/4. I think they cover their plants with a plastic dome and some mulch to provide some additional insulation. I think it's easier to grow warm cyps in colder zones than vice-versa (experimenting with a few things to help keep my cyps cool in zone 6b/7a/7b.


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jun 20, 2013)

I have Cyp californicum in the warmer part of zone 5. I don't mulch heavily or use other cover and they usually do well. I have found though that in years of heavy, long-lasting snow, the californicum do not look very happy in the Spring. 

Ron


----------



## Dido (Jun 21, 2013)

Mine are not affected by the cold, only by the water, this is why I have them in pots, but no flower again this year....


----------

